# new to london ontario



## sedo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi 
I am a new landed immigrant to Canada and my whole family are coming to settle in London Ontario. We are a middle class muslim family originally from Egypt. Would London Ontario be a fair place ? my children are in high school and my elder one will be admitted to the UWO.


----------

